# [ODMP] Dallas Police Department, Texas ~ November 13, 2005



## Guest

A Police Officer with the Dallas Police Department was killed in the line of duty on November 13, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17960*


----------



## kwflatbed

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .





























Police Officer Brian Jackson 
*Dallas Police Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Sunday, November 13, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 28
*Tour of Duty:* 5 yr
*Badge Number:* 141

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, November 13, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* In custody

Officer Jackson was shot and killed during a foot pursuit of a suspect through a residential area on Madera Avenue.

Officer Jackson responded to a domestic disturbance call on North Henderson street at approximately 0245 hours. When he arrived, the male suspect fled on foot and let officers on a chase through alleys and between houses. During the pursuit, the suspect opened fire and shot Officer Jackson under the arm. The suspect ran out of bullets and tossed the gun to the ground, gave up and was taken into custody.

Officer Jackson was transported to Baylor Medical Center where he succumbed to the wound approximately one hour later.

Officer Jackson had served with the Dallas Police Department for five years and had previously served with the New York City Police Department. He is survived by his wife.

Agency Contact Information
Dallas Police Department
2014 Main Street
Dallas, TX 75201

Phone: (214) 670-4402

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_


----------



## kwflatbed

*Dallas Police Officer Fatally Shot; Was R.I. Native*

*Victim Leaves Wife Of 2 Months*

POSTED: 3:55 pm EST November 13, 2005
UPDATED: 6:13 pm EST November 13, 2005

*DALLAS -- *A Dallas police officer with ties to Southern New England was shot and killed Sunday by a suspect he was chasing on foot, Police Chief David Kunkle said.

Officer Brian Jackson was a native of Rhode Island. He was pronounced dead at Baylor University Medical Center at 3:52 a.m., Kunkle said. He was 28.

Jackson and another officer responded to a disturbance call on Madera Avenue in East Dallas early Sunday and chased a male suspect in his late 20s through alleys and between houses, police said. The man fired at the officers and fatally shot Jackson under the arm, Kunkle said.

The suspect was taken into custody following the incident. His name was not immediately released.

Jackson was a 5-year veteran of the Dallas police force and had previously served with the New York Police Department, Kunkle said.

The Providence Journal reported that Jackson graduated from the University of Rhode Island, and his parents live in Middletown.

"He was a very kind, compassionate man who cared deeply about his wife and family and his job," said Kunkle, who was visibly shaken during a news conference. He said Jackson had been married to his wife, Joanne, for just two months.

Jackson was the first Dallas officer killed since Oct. 23, 2002, when an off-duty officer died in a traffic accident. Patrick Metzler was killed when a sport utility vehicle hit his police cruiser, causing it to burst into flames.

A Swansea, Mass., police officer was killed early Nov. 5 when a pickup truck slammed into his police SUV. Lt. Robert Cabral was laid to rest Thursday. The driver of the pickup was later charged with drunken driving resulting in motor vehicle homicide.

*Related Links:* 

Dallas Police Department
Officer Down Memorial Page


----------



## Pacman

The suspect ran out of bullets and tossed the gun to the ground, gave up and was taken into custody.

Bullshit. Another brother lost, and a suspect taken into custody. God I get so aggravated when I read this crap. I know we aren't the Judge, Jury, and Executioners. But sometimes, I'd like to be.

God bless you Brian Jackson. Peace be with you.


----------



## kwflatbed

Services will be in RI 
I will post it as soon as it is avaible.


----------



## kwflatbed

(click on picture for video)
*Officer Killed In Dallas Will Be Buried In R.I.*

*Victim Leaves Wife Of 2 Months*

POSTED: 12:23 am EST November 14, 2005
UPDATED: 6:03 pm EST November 14, 2005

*DALLAS -- *A Dallas police officer who was killed in the line of duty will be returned to his native Rhode Island for burial.

Officer Brian Jackson was fatally shot during a foot chase Sunday through alleys and between houses. Juan Lizcano, 28, was charged with capital murder and aggravated assault and held on $1 million bail.

NBC 10's Brian Crandall reported that Jackson's parents have gone to Texas to bring home their son's body. A wake will be held Sunday, followed by a funeral Monday on Aquidneck Island, according to a local officer helping out with the arrangements.

A memorial service will be held in Dallas on Friday before Jackson's body is returned to Rhode Island. About 100 Dallas officers are expected to come to Rhode Island for the funeral.

Jackson, a 5-year veteran, was hit once under his right arm, near his protective vest, according to police. He had previously served with the New York Police Department.

"He was proud to be a cop," Police Chief David Kunkle said. "He did his job with a lot of emotions and passion."

Jackson, 28, was a graduate of Portsmouth High School and of the University of Rhode Island. His parents live in Middletown. The family said in a statement he will be remembered for his good humor, his sense of duty, and his love for his family.

"He was killed in the line of duty, doing the job he loved, helping secure the safety of the citizens of Dallas," the statement said.

Lizcano had been threatening his ex-girlfriend, neighbor David Huerta said, and Huerta threatened to call police if he continued. Huerta said Lizcano replied: "Go ahead and call the damn cops. I'll take them down, too."

The ex-girlfriend, Marta Cruz, called police early Sunday, saying Lizcano had come to her house, brandished a gun and shot into the air. Before fleeing, he told her "next time, it will be you," she said.

Jackson responded to her home. About 45 minutes later, a second call came in reporting the man had returned. Police saw a man with a gun run into the back yard and chased him. After Johnson was struck, Lizcano surrendered.

Jackson was pronounced dead at Baylor University Medical Center at 3:52 a.m. He married his wife, JoAnn DeMello Jackson, on the University of Rhode Island campus in August, and the couple had just returned from a delayed honeymoon trip to Hawaii, according to his family.

Jackson and Ryan Duffy, a Newport police patrolman, earned their emergency medical technician certificates while students at URI and volunteered on the university's ambulance, The Providence Journal reported.

"He died doing exactly what he wanted to do," said Duffy, a close friend. "That's probably the best comfort we have."

Charlestown police Sgt. Patrick J. McMahon McMahon was Jackson's supervisor when Jackson was a reserve officer in Charlestown. He said he spoke with JoAnn DeMello Jackson on Sunday.

"She's just lost," McMahon said.

Jackson was the first Dallas officer killed since Oct. 23, 2002, when an off-duty officer died in a traffic accident. Patrick Metzler was killed when a sport utility vehicle hit his police cruiser, causing it to burst into flames.

A Swansea, Mass., police officer was killed early Nov. 5 when a pickup truck slammed into his police SUV. Lt. Robert Cabral was laid to rest Thursday. The driver of the pickup was later charged with drunken driving resulting in motor vehicle homicide.

*Related Links:* 

*Post Condolence*
Dallas Police Department
Officer Down Memorial Page
Guest Book Providence Journal
http://www.legacy.com/providence/Guestbook.asp?Page=GuestBook&PersonID=15674346
*November 14, 2005*

*Services planned for slain Dallas officer from R.I.*

The body of Dallas police officer Brian H. Jackson, 28, a former Rhode Islander who was shot and killed in the line of duty in Dallas yesterday, will be flown back to Rhode Island Saturday. A local wake will be Sunday at a funeral home to be determined. On Monday, a public memorial service for friends, family and members of the law enforcement community will be at a location to be determined on Aquidneck Island.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Dallas prepares to honor fallen officer from R.I.*

*As family, friends and fellow Dallas police officers plan services for Brian H. Jackson, a 28-year-old immigrant is charged with capital murder in connection with his death.*

*Tuesday, November 15, 2005

*

*BY KAREN LEE ZINER
Journal Staff Writer

*

Flags were lowered to half staff in Dallas and the police draped their badges in black in honor of slain police officer Brian H. Jackson, a former Rhode Island resident who was killed Sunday in the line of duty.

Jackson, 28, a graduate of Portsmouth High School and the University of Rhode Island, was shot during a gunfight that erupted near the scene of a reported domestic disturbance. 
His father, retired Navy Capt. John Jackson, said in a statement issued Sunday that his son "was killed in the line of duty, doing the job he loved." John Jackson said his son "will be remembered for his good humor, his sense of duty, and his love for his family."

Juan Lizcano, a 28-year-old Mexican immigrant, was being held on charges of capital murder and aggravated assault in connection with Jackson's shooting, the police said.

Immigration authorities filed a detention request with the police because he is allegedly in the United States illegally. If Texas authorities were to release him at any time, he would be turned over to federal officials.

A funeral for Jackson will be held at 11 a.m. Friday at the Highland Oaks Church of Christ, in Dallas, a non-denominational parish whose large auditorium has accommodated prior funerals for fallen Dallas police officers or firefighters.

A candlelight service will be held tomorrow night from 7 to 7:30, at the Central Operations Division station where Jackson worked, said Senior Cpl. Max Geron, of the Dallas Police Department.

Meanwhile, calling hours will be held Sunday and a public memorial service will be held on Monday in Rhode Island. The locations have not yet been determined.

Jackson's body is being guarded around the clock by a police honor guard at the Restland Funeral Home, said funeral director Brian Barrett.

"As a matter of fact, the police have been with his body from the point of the shooting, to the hospital, to the medical examiner's office. They will remain with him throughout the services," Barrett said.

Official calling hours are Thursday from 6:30 to 8:30 p.m., but visitors will be welcomed at any time between now and then, Barrett said.

Jackson's body will be flown to Rhode Island on Saturday, accompanied by up to 100 Dallas police officers, said Charlestown Police Sgt. Patrick J. McMahon, who worked with Jackson and Jackson's wife, JoAnn DeMello, when they both worked in South County as volunteer EMTs for Charlestown Rescue.

The calling hours and memorial service are open to the public, friends, family and the law enforcement community, McMahon said. There will be no public burial.

Jackson's body will be cremated, said Barrett, the Dallas funeral director. However, a headstone with Jackson's name on it will be placed in the Restland Park Cemetery.

"It will give people a place to come and memorialize him," Barrett said. That includes Jackson's wife, Barrett said, whom Jackson married in August at the URI campus and who now lives in Dallas.








Dallas Morning News photo / Tom Fox

A flag at half-staff at the Jack Evans Police Headquarters Building, in Dallas, for Brian H. Jackson, a graduate of Portsmouth High School and the University of Rhode Island.

Jackson's headstone will be placed next to that of the last fallen Dallas police officer, who was also cremated, Barrett said.

A procession that will include motorcycle officers and squad cars will escort Jackson's body on the five-mile ride to the church, Barrett said. The family has opted to ride in squad cars, rather than limousines, he added.

A Catholic priest who is also a Dallas Police chaplain, will conduct the funeral Mass, Barrett said.

The Highland Oaks Church of Christ is at 1085 Kingsley Rd., in Dallas. The Restland Funeral Home is at 9220 Restland Rd. in that city.

"We have been the host church for many of the city's funerals," said Gina Lasby, spokeswoman for the Highland Oaks Church of Christ. "We can fit up to 3,000 people" in the church auditorium.

Portsmouth High School Principal Robert Littlefield said that the school will devote a moment of silence to Jackson's honor this morning. Jackson, a 1995 graduate of that school, played varsity football there.

His quote in the high school yearbook reflected his family's many Navy relocations, but also proved to be somewhat "prophetic," Littlefield said.

It reads, "Make the most of today, for you may start tomorrow in a new, strange and different place."

According to the Dallas Morning News, bail was set for Lizcano, the suspect in Jackson's death, at $1 million and $25,000 on the charges of capital murder and aggravated assault, respectively.

The Dallas Morning News reported that Jackson had been working late Saturday to help solve a recent double homicide, and was among the officers who responded to a reported domestic disturbance in the 2400 block of North Henderson.

Marta Cruz, whom the police identified as Lizcano's ex-girlfriend, said Lizcano arrived at her home at about 1:55 a.m. Sunday, pulled a handgun, shot into the ceiling, then pointed the gun at her, saying, "Next time, it will be you," according to the Dallas Morning News account.

Cruz called the police after Lizcano fled, then about 45 minutes later, he returned, the paper stated. Jackson, one of several officers who reported to the scene, pursued the suspect on foot as he jumped over fences and ran through yards.

Three officers were fired upon as they searched an alley, but they did not return fire, the report said.

As he searched for Lizcano in the 2400 block of Madera Street,in the Old East Dallas neighborhood, Jackson was hit once in his right underarm. He had fired two or three rounds before going down, according to the Dallas Morning News account. Jackson died at 3:52 a.m. at Baylor University Medical Center at Dallas.

Staff writer Rich Salit contributed to this report.

A Brian H. Jackson Memorial Fund has been established at the City Credit Union of Dallas, 1400 South Lamar St., Suite 2006, Dallas, Texas, 75215.

ONLINE GUESTBOOK: Post a sympathy message or share a memory of Dallas police officer Brian Jackson, who was killed in the line of duty, at:

http://projo.com


----------



## kwflatbed

*Brian H. Jackson*

Law Enforcement walk-through on Sunday the 20th at 1500 hrs. Staging 
area will be forthingcoming . Wake for the general public is 4pm-7pm.

Memorial Service on Monday the 21st at 1500 hrs. at the United States 
Naval Station-Newport, RI at the Naval War College. This is a restricted 
base and access will be restrict to family attending from the funeral home 
and Law Enforcement, Fire Service and Rescue/EMS Personnel. Staging 
area will be forthcoming.

Funeral Home: Memorial Funeral Home, 375 Broadway, Newport, RI


----------



## kwflatbed

*Memorial Funeral Home*

*35 Broadway*
*Newport, RI *
*401-846-0698*

*Directions to Memorial Funeral Home*

*From Providence, Boston, and the Cape:*

Follow Rte.# 24 South toward Tiverton and Newport. Cross the Sakonett River Bridge and Rte.# 24 will end and all traffic will be ramped to Rte.# 114 South. Continue on Rte.# 114 South for approximately 9 miles to Newport. Make no turns off road you are traveling. Road will reduce to one lane at Newport line and turn into Broadway.
Funeral Home will be on left (375 Broadway) 3 blocks before the hospital.
*From New York and points west:*

Follow Rte. 138 to Newport via Newport Bridge (toll bridge). Take scenic Newport exit (first exit) off Newport Bridge. Turn right at end of ramp. Make left turn at first street light onto Van Zandt Avenue. Continue up hill through three stop signs and street ends at Broadway Turn left onto Broadway.
Funeral Home is 2 blocks on the right hand side.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Funeral Service For Slain Officer Held In Dallas*

*Jackson, 28, Was Native Of Rhode Island*

POSTED: 6:47 am EST November 18, 2005
UPDATED: 5:34 pm EST November 18, 2005

*DALLAS -- *Mourners in Texas paid tribute Friday to a Rhode Island native who was killed in the line of duty as a police officer.

Family, friends and fellow officers attended the funeral of Dallas police Officer Brian Jackson. He was shot and killed by a suspect during a foot chase on Sunday.

Jackson, 28, was a graduate of Portsmouth High School and the University of Rhode Island. His parents live in Middletown.

Jackson married his wife, JoAnn DeMello Jackson, on the University of Rhode Island campus two months ago. The couple had just returned from a delayed honeymoon trip to Hawaii, according to his family.

Jackson's body will be flown to Rhode Island on Saturday, accompanied by up to 100 Dallas police officers. More services will be held on Aquidneck Island.

Public calling hours will be held at the Memorial Funeral Home in Newport on Sunday from 4 to 7 p.m.

On Monday, there will be a funeral service for family, friends and law enforcement. A procession will begin at the Memorial Funeral Home at 2 p.m. and will end at the Naval War College for a 3 p.m. memorial service, which will be carried live on turnto10.com.

The Newport Police Department said temporary road closures will be necessary for the safe passage of funeral participants and the funeral procession.

The following advisory was released by the Newport police:

Traffic congestion and delays can be expected on Broadway near the Memorial Funeral Home from 1 to 7 p.m. on Sunday. Broadway will be closed to all traffic from Peckham Avenue to Rhode Island Avenue for approximately one hour from 2:30 to 3:30 p.m. as police officers march from the Newport Hospital parking lot at the corner of Broadway and Rhode Island Avenue to the funeral home.

Road closures on Monday will delay traffic for approximately two hours. The funeral procession will begin at Memorial Funeral Home at 1 p.m., head north on Broadway and west on Admiral Kalbfus Road to Naval Station Newport, ending at about 3 p.m. No traffic will be allowed on Broadway or Admiral Kalbfus Road during the processions.

Parking will be restricted on both sides of Broadway from Thurston Avenue to Gibbs Avenue on both Sunday and Monday.

Additional information on road closures will be available on 1630 AM, the state Department of Transportation message center radio recording.

Channel 10 will also have a live webcast on Monday starting at 3PM.
http://www.turnto10.com/index.html​


----------



## kwflatbed

**

*Memorial Service Today For Slain Rhode Island Policeman*

*Dallas Funeral Draws 1,000 Mourners*

POSTED: 11:51 am EST November 20, 2005
UPDATED: 10:13 am EST November 21, 2005

*NEWPORT, R.I. -- *A memorial service is being held Monday for a policeman from Rhode Island slain in the line of duty.

Brian Jackson, 28, was a Dallas police officer who died after he was shot by a suspect during a foot chase more than a week ago. Jackson was a graduate of Portsmouth High School and the University of Rhode Island. He was 28. His parents live in Middletown.

The memorial service will be at the Naval War College in Newport. The service is for close friends and family, law enforcement and fire and rescue personnel. It is closed to the public.

The public can view the ceremony on http://www.*turnTo10.com* starting about 3 p.m.


----------



## kwflatbed

Monday, November 21, 2005 7:09 pm EST
Policeman Killed On Duty Remembered In Newport Service

Dallas police Officer Brian Jackson, a Rhode Island native, is remembered during a service at the Naval War College in Newport. More Details
*Video* *|* *Post Condolence*
*Images From Newport Service* *|* *Images From Dallas Service*

May He
Rest In Peace


----------

